# Jiffybag- TSF Enthusiast



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Laura became TSF enthusiast after completing 500 posts.

Congrats :wave:


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

cheers mars30


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

My pleasure Laura. :smile:

Noe U can spy anyone :grin::grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats on the milestone, Laura!! WTG....:grin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Well done Laura


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Jiffybag, you are very dedicated.

Enjoy.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Laura, congratulations :4-clap:







:4-clap:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Just saw this thread and would like to say 

Well done Laura.

Your now officially a TSF regular, aswell as an Offline one xD


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations great work


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Laura* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

cheers all... i love it here x


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

it also nice be a different colour


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

Mars30 said:


> My pleasure Laura. :smile:
> 
> Noe U can spy anyone :grin::grin:


Mars - wot do you mean spy anyone???


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I was wondering that aswell...

Perhaps it may be a language miscommunication


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Jiffybag said:


> it also nice be a different colour



And you now have a lot nicer avatar :wink:


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

@ Redey3323 - maybe yh :normal:

@ WereBo- well i woulnt say nicer but at least i can have my own pic now :grin:


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Appears I have missed this thread and have forgot to say congratz!!

Soo..

Congratulation!

Hope you are enjoying your light blue coat, it looks great :smile:.


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Jiffybag said:


> Mars - wot do you mean spy anyone???


As I get it, he meant to point out at the access you get to take a look at one's current activities once you become an enthusiast.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

3daysjourney said:


> As I get it, he meant to point out at the access you get to take a look at one's current activities once you become an enthusiast.


Yeah right. As U become an enthusiast, U can see the current activity ov every user:grin::grin:

Just visit my profile when I am online and U can see that which thread I am viewing currently. U don't have this feature once U r a registered user :smile:

Thanks 3DJ for explaining. I overlooked the post. So I didn't answered it. ray:


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

right i see. i woundered what that was all about. haha great :grin: 
thanks 3daysjourney for explaining :lol:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Laura welcome to those with the blue labels :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

haha im lovin it


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow, I didn't actually know that registered users couldn't see that. Mind you, I was a tech rather then registered =} enthusiast


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Jiffybag said:


> right i see. i woundered what that was all about. haha great :grin:
> thanks 3daysjourney for explaining :lol:






Mars30 said:


> Yeah right. As U become an enthusiast, U can see the current activity ov every user:grin::grin:
> 
> Just visit my profile when I am online and U can see that which thread I am viewing currently. U don't have this feature once U r a registered user :smile:
> 
> Thanks 3DJ for explaining. I overlooked the post. So I didn't answered it. ray:



My pleasure


----------



## Jiffybag (Mar 13, 2010)

:grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------

